# Heart Attack



## poetry360 (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone here had a heart attack and had stents put in?


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

No thank God. My ticker is one thing that is in good working order but I'd take a bet someone here has had a heart attack.

Info about after having this type of surgery:

You should let your doctor know if:


You have a constant or large amount of bleeding at the insertion site that can't be stopped with a small bandage
You have any unusual pain, swelling, redness, or other signs of infection at or near the insertion site
*Common Precautions After a Stent Procedure*

*Blood Clotting Precautions*

After a stent procedure, your doctor will likely recommend that you take aspirin and another anticlotting medicine. These medicines help prevent blood clots from forming in the stent. A blood clot can lead to a heart attack, stroke, or other serious problems.

If you have a metal stent, your doctor may recommend aspirin and another anticlotting medicine for at least 1 month. If your stent is coated with medicine, your doctor may recommend aspirin and another anticlotting medicine for 12 months or more. Your doctor will work with you to decide the best course of treatment.

Your risk of blood clots significantly increases if you stop taking the anticlotting medicine too early. Taking these medicines for as long as your doctor recommends is important. He or she may recommend lifelong treatment with aspirin.

If you're considering surgery for some other reason while you're on these medicines, talk to your doctor about whether it can wait until after you've stopped the medicine. Anticlotting medicines may increase the risk of bleeding.

Also, anticlotting medicines can cause side effects, such as an allergic rash. Talk to your doctor about how to reduce the risk of these side effects.
*Other Precautions*

You should avoid vigorous exercise and heavy lifting for a short time after the stent procedure. Your doctor will let you know when you can go back to your normal activities.
Metal detectors used in airports and other screening areas don't affect stents. Your stent shouldn't cause metal detectors to go off.
If you have an aortic fabric stent, your doctor will likely recommend followup imaging tests (for example, chest x ray) within the first year of having the procedure. After the first year, he or she may recommend yearly imaging tests.
*Lifestyle Changes*

Stents help prevent arteries from becoming narrow or blocked again in the months or years after percutaneous coronary intervention (PCI), sometimes referred to as coronary angioplasty. However, stents aren't a cure for atherosclerosis or its risk factors.
Making lifestyle changes can help prevent plaque from building up in your arteries again. Talk with your doctor about your risk factors for atherosclerosis and the lifestyle changes you'll need to make.
Lifestyle changes may include changing your diet, quitting smoking, being physically active, losing weight, and reducing stress. You also should take all medicines as your doctor prescribes. Your doctor may suggest taking statins, which are medicines that lower blood cholesterol levels.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 9, 2014)

I have four
Put myself on deit..... No oils fats sugar
I was heading for diabetes but last test was normal
Have lost 12ks since first attack
Also found I have kidney problems

Lifestyle has not changed apart from diet ..Should also be exersizing but being primary carer for my wife limits that


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 9, 2014)

I had a heart attack and have 2 stents.
These particular types of stents require that I be on blood thinners 
(Plavix & aspirin) daily for the rest of my life.
I was informed my problems are genetic.
Diet would not matter in my case.
Naturally there was a but... there's nothing wrong with a sensible diet.
So I do take that into consideration when I plan meals.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, June 3, 2009. Have been doing well since then. Had to take Plavix for a year, & think it ruined my skin. Arms bruise very easily now, and I blame it on the Plavix. Am just taking 1 or 2 regular asprin a day now, would do that any way for the arthritis. Lipid blood work very good! Try to keep to a low fat, low sodium. Have diabetes, but that is well controlled. I was a smoker right up "until the ambulance came'' as I like to put it. Daughter cleared out all the cigs and ashtrays before I came home from hosp. Funny, but never had a minute's withdrawal symptoms. I swim and do water exercises usually several times a week, but less recently - l. hip arthritis flaring up. I only had to carry my stent card for a year. 
By the way, learned the hard way this year that if one has a stent, one can't get an MRI at least not in my city. Hadn't known that, never needed one before. Went to see a spine clinic and the stupid PA had my whole history right in his hand. Found out right at the door to the MRI room when I was stripped down to gown and underpants that I couldn't have it. Went right back to the spine clinic and chewed the H out of them. 
Off topic,  but I hate PA's and NP's. They all seem to have a chip on their shoulder, really try to exceed their legal practice limits. Went to see an NP at a gyn clinic, she wanted to do a totally unindicated biopsy, and I actually fled the place.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 9, 2014)

I have not had a heart attack, but I do have heart problems, and have to take blood thinner (Pradaxa), as well as medicine to help regulate my heart beat.
I was in a very serious car accident some years back, and I think that might have affected my heart, but I don't know for sure. At any rate, now I have atrial fibrillation, and a leaky valve, which led to congestive heart failure. 
Since my arteries are fine, there isn't really anything they can do for the heart besides the medicine to help regulate the heartbeat for the a-fib.
Every year, my heart loses a little more, and now is down to 25% , so it is harder to breathe, and there is less that I can do.
I have been out doing yard work (since the weather is warm now), and can really feel it wearing me out faster. It seems like I have to rest more than I work; but I am happy that at least I can still get out there and play in my garden. 
My cardiologist told me not to take any NSAIDs, so unless it is really serious, I stay away from any kind of pain meds, including aspirin and ibuprofen. 
Some days the heart is worse, and those days, I just rest; and on days when it is beating better, then I can "go out and play" again. I really like the Pradaxa since I don't have to have blood test all the time, like I did with Coumadin, or worry about eating the wrong kinds of foods with it. I also take Lasix, which helps keep the fluid from settling in my lungs and legs.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a drug eluting stent

Was told buy other doctor not too have any operations for a year as it  could kill me !!!!


----------



## poetry360 (Mar 9, 2014)

wondering if it is common to have a higher resting heart rate afterwards - someone close had 5 stents put in this week and the resting rate is around 100 for about a week now.


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2014)

No heart attacks (knock on wood) and no stents. I did have two heart caths performed due to irregular heartbeat, but found that I have PVC's., which are not harmful. PVC stands for Post Ventricular Contractions. I was taking an 81mgs. of aspirin everyday, but stopped because of bruising on my skin. I do take a statin drug because my cholesterol was at LDL-135 and is now 78. My total cholesterol is now at 135. My HDL is good because I am a jogger and my Tryglicerides are also good. I do, however, have an issue with my blood count, specifically, my red cell count and my hemoglobin. But, I am working on it. Supposedly, I am anemic. I told the doctor that I feel fine and I run and have good energy. I do not tire easily, but I do sleep too much, maybe 8-10 hours every night. He thinks that because my numbers are just under the acceptable minimum that it may be an age factor. I think doctors use age as a way out of getting to the root of the problem too often.


----------

